# Aussi + inversion sujet-verbe



## Stephanagreg

Bonjour,

Un certain professeur agrégé de lettres modernes insiste sur l'impossibilité de l'inversion SUJET-VERBE après "aussi" (*_aussi serait-il impossible de le faire_). 

Or, la Bible dite "de Jérusalem" (entre autres) contient plusieurs exemples de telles inversions:

"[n]ous avons cherché Yahvé, notre Dieu; aussi nous a-t-il recherchés et nous a-t-il donné la tranquillité" ; "Aussi ton serviteur a-t-il trouvé le courage de te faire cette prière".


Pourrais-je vous demander si cette inversion est admise, tout simplement tolérée, ou encore fautive ?

Avec mes sincères remerciements.


----------



## Riaounette

Bonjour,

Je viens de finir deux années de classes préparatoires aux grandes écoles de commerce. Mon professeur de français était extrêmement exigeant sur le vocabulaire, la tournure des phrases etc...

Selon lui, il y a une inversion après "ainsi" mais PAS d'inversion après "aussi", et cette faute nous valait -2 points dans une dissertation!

Je pense donc que cette inversion passe inaperçue dans la vie de tous les jours, mais que c'est en fait une vraie faute de langue.


----------



## Stephanagreg

Merci, Riaounette. Il se trouve que j'ai connu (indirectement) le même cas de figure... C'est pourquoi je suis si étonné de trouver, sous la plume de deux érudits, l'inversion après "aussi", et franchement troublé par l'affirmation des rédacteurs du TLF qu'"aussi" adverbe de phrase "entraîne le plus généralement l'inversion du sujet" (AUSSI : Définition de AUSSI).

Certains professeurs de classes préparatoires auraient-ils une grammaire hypercorrecte (ce n'est pas impossible ) ? Je vais probablement me résoudre à acquérir enfin un exemplaire du _Bon Usage_ de Grevisse pour en avoir le coeur net, mais, d'ici là, pourrais-je demander si quelqu'un en savait un peu plus sur cette règle apparemment controversée ?

A nouveau, merci d'avance.


----------



## itka

*Grevisse* n'est pas formel sur ce point, aussi continuerai-je à faire cette inversion si critiquée ! 

Voici ce qu'il en dit : *§ 187* _(je ne copie que la partie qui nous concerne ici)_


> "Il faut signaler à part certains cas où la place relative du sujet n'et pas toujours rigoureusement fixée :
> 
> 1° dans les propositions commençant par certains adverbes ou certaines locutions marquant, pour la plupart, restriction ou opposition : _à peine_, _ainsi, aussi, au moins, difficilement, du moins, (et) encore, en vain,vainement, rarement, peut-ête, à plus forte raison, aussi bien, sans doute,_ si le sujet est un pronom personnel ou  l'un des pronoms_ ce_, _on_, il se place de préférence après le verbe, mais il peut aussi le précéder (après _à peine_, l'inversion se fait presque toujours).
> 
> Si le sujet n'est ni un pronom personnel, ni _ce_ ou _on_, il se place avant le verbe et se répète facultativement après lui par un pronom personnel :
> "Aussi ses desseins ont été déjoués, ... ont-ils été déjoués."


(je recopie fidèlement, il n'y a ni référence, ni autre exemple...)

Qu'ajouter après Grevisse ?


----------



## Anne345

Dans la 13ème édition, § 377, c'est très légèrement différent :
"c) L'inversion est assez fréquente après _ainsi, aussi, aussi bien, du moins, au moins, tout au moins, à toutle moins, pour le moins, à plus forte raison, a fortiori, en vain_."
Et il y a quelques exemples, je vous recopie celui avec aussi :
_Aussi faut-il pour leur répondre une certaine habitude de leur monde_ (Dumas fils, Dame aux camélias VII). 

[…]


----------



## danthaman07

Alors, d'apres ce que j'ai lu dans la "Nouvelle Grammaire du Francais," livre de grammaire pour les etudiants etranger a la Sorbonne, aussi suivi par l'inversion du sujet entraine la consequence. Par exemple: Cette emission de television a eu un tres grand succes; aussi a-t-on (C'est pourquoi/ Par consequent) decide de la rediffuser. Cet emploi est utilise dans la langue soutenue.


----------



## Maître Capello

C'est curieux, mais ça ne m'étonne même pas que certains professeurs, même agrégés de lettres modernes, croient détenir _la_ vérité en criant au scandale pour qui utiliserait cette inversion pourtant largement répandue dans la langue écrite comme dans les précis de grammaire…


----------



## geostan

Je ne savais même pas que telle inversion était facultative. J'ai toujours dit (ou plutôt écrit):
_Aussi est-il.._. lorsque _aussi_ avait le sens de _donc_ ou _alors_.


----------



## Laennec85

salut,
Dans le roman l'alchimiste de Paulo Coelho, on lit ce passage: 
Il avait toujours été persuadé que les brebis étaient capables de comprendre ce qu'il disait. Aussi leur lisait-il parfois certains passages des livres qui l'avaient marqué, ou bien il leur parlait de la solitude ou de la joie de vivre d'un berger dans la campagne​leur lisait-il, n'est ce pas une phrase interrogative?
pourquoi n'a t-il pas dit plutôt "il leur lisait parfois.." ?(comme par exemple dans "il leur parlait..")

merci beaucoup


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Laennec85 et bienvenue sur ce forum ! 

L'inversion du sujet après « aussi » est sujet à polémique.
Regarde [le début de] ce fil, par exemple.


----------



## la fée

C'est "aussi" qui demande l'inversion!


----------



## Laennec85

j'ignorais qu'une telle règle existe, qu'elle soit controversée ou non 
merci beaucoup Karine et la fée!


----------



## tilt

geostan said:


> Je ne savais même pas que telle inversion était facultative. J'ai toujours dit (ou plutôt écrit):
> _Aussi est-il.._. lorsque _aussi_ avait le sens de _donc_ ou _alors_.


Je partage ton étonnement.
Et ce d'autant plus que _Aussi il est... _crée un hiatus absolument affreux !

Si on me demandait de ne pas faire l'inversion, je n'envisagerais que _Aussi*,* il est..._


----------



## Panini_Hawaii

Est-ce que cela ne concerne seulement "aussi" en début de phrase ou aussi dans une subordonnée?

Moi, j'achète un gâteau, parce que' aussi mes copines en font un. 

(phrase inventée) -> inversion?


----------



## tilt

Désolé mais cette phrase est bancale : qu'est-ce que le _aussi _est censé signifier ?
Si c'est _également_, la phrase n'a aucun sens (_j'achète un gâteau parce que mes copines en font un également _) et si c'est _par conséquent_, il n'est pas plus logique de le voir suivre _parce que_.


----------



## Panini_Hawaii

Oui, donc, ne fais pas attention à ma phrase  mais est-ce que cette règle ne s'applique que tout en début de phrase?


----------



## tilt

Si _aussi _a le sens de _par conséquent_, l'inversion peut se faire même s'il n'apparait pas en début de phrase : _Je pars dimanche aussi ne pourrai-je vous voir lundi._


----------



## Maître Capello

C'est pour moi une erreur. Il faudrait idéalement scinder la phrase en deux ou au moins mettre une virgule.

_Je pars dimanche*.* Aussi ne pourrai-je vous voir lundi._
_Je pars dimanche*,* aussi ne pourrai-je vous voir lundi._


----------



## Bovary05

Bonjour,
je prends un cours de grammaire et rédaction à l'université, et le «aussi» de conséquence peut effectivement être suivi d'une inversion sujet-verbe, ça reste quand-même du langage soutenu...ainsi soit-il..


----------

